# Erfahrungen Velda I-Tronic



## hardy11 (12. Okt. 2007)

Hallo,
meine Frage: Hat Jemand im Forum schon Erfahrungen
mit der Velda I-Tronic??? 

Vergrößere meinen Teich auf 50 QM und beschäftige mich
schon mal vorab mit dem Thema Fadenalgen.


----------



## Eugen (12. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungen Velda I-Tronic*

Hi hardy,

gib doch mal in die Suchfunktion "Velda" oder "I-Tronic" ein.
1. wirst du da fündig,  und
2. wirst du sehen, dass das hier nicht der "burner" ist


----------



## GERMAN-LOBO (12. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungen Velda I-Tronic*

hallo

das teil gibt kupfer ab und soetwas gehört nicht in den teich


----------



## karsten. (12. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungen Velda I-Tronic*

Hallo Reinhard


schau mal [DLMURL="http://teichforum.info/viewtopic.php?t=2964&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0"]hier [/DLMURL]
die Story ist zwar alt hat aber sogar ein Happy-End     

mfG

ps.
 - defekter Link entfernt - gab´s auch noch


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (13. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungen Velda I-Tronic*

Okay, okay .... das Teil ist hier nicht der "burner" und Kupfer gehört nicht in einen Teich, aber wir geben es zu, wir haben auch so ein Ding ....

Wir hatten es schon, bevor wir auf dieses Forum gestossen sind und unser Teich hatte damals Unmengen von Fadenalgen. Also haben wir ein Bissel im Net gestöbert und sind auch den i-Tronic gestossen, den wir gekauft haben.

Wir benutzen ihn sogar noch, allerdings läuft er nur, wenn sich grössere Mengen Fadenalgen zeigen und nur auf kleinster Leistungsstufe = 5%. Meist ist eine sehr kurze Einschaltdauer, wenige Tage, ausreichend, um die Fadenalgen zu "vertreiben", oder wenn Euch der Ausdruck treffender erscheint, zu vergiften. 

Mittlerweile wissen wir durch das Lesen hier im Forum, dass dieses Gerät  umstritten ist  . Also können wir jedem, der sich für die Anschaffung des i-Tronic ernsthaft interessiert nur empfehlen, die Beiträge, auf die oben bereits hingewiesen wurde, aufmerksam zu lesen und dann selbst zu entscheiden, ob er dies für seinen Teich möchte oder nicht. Mit dem Wissen von heute, wüssten wir nicht, ob wir das Gerät nochmals kaufen würden,  bestätigen können wir allerdings, dass das Gerät wirkt ... von den Risiken und Nebenwirkungen abgesehen, hat die Firma Velda zur Effizienz nicht übertrieben.


----------



## hardy11 (17. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Erfahrungen Velda I-Tronic*

Hallo,
erst mal vielen Dank für Eure Meinungen.

Ich glaube aber ich werde beim Neubau auf den
Velda I-Tronic verzichten. Hat doch anscheinend zu viele
Nachteile.


----------



## JonRoss (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen Velda I-Tronic*

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe auch einige Probleme mit den lästigen Fadenalgen und habe mir bei meinem 40qm Teich den I-Tronic 75 gekauft der jetzt erst seit 3 Tagen auf 5% läuft, habe schon erfolge gesehen das sich die Algen reduziert haben, heute habe ich hier im Forum gelesen das dieses Gerät große Nebenwirkungen haben soll, welche denn.??????.
Gruß Michael


----------



## karsten. (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen Velda I-Tronic*

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/15371/?q=I-TRONIC

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/2662/?q=kupfer

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/15853/?q=kupfer

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/13722/?q=kupfer

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/15371/?q=kupfer


mfG


----------



## JonRoss (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen Velda I-Tronic*

Danke Karsten


----------



## SUI JIN (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen Velda I-Tronic*

Ich habe selbst keine I-Tronic, hatte aber in der letzten Woche einen Anruf von einem Kunden der die I-Tronic einsetzt. Ihm sind seine Koi eingegangen! Durch Tierärzte wurde eine Kupfervergiftung nachgewiesen.


----------



## Harti (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen Velda I-Tronic*

Habe seit 1,5 jahren ein I-Tronic und hab seither keine Algen mehr.
Es ist kein Kupfer nachweisbar im Wasser.
Den Kois geht es gut und es ist keiner gestorben daran.
Der I-Tronic gibt kein Kupfer ans Wasser ab das ist ein Irrglaube.
Ich finde SuiJins Behauptung schlichtweg als erfunden.


----------



## Eugen (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen Velda I-Tronic*

Hallo Harti,

Was gibt denn dein I-tronic ins Wasser ab ?   

Und wieso soll Susanne sowas erfinden ?

Wie hast du denn den Kupfernachweis gemacht ?

Ich bin übrigens der Eugen und lege Wert auf etwas Nettiquette


----------



## karsten. (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen Velda I-Tronic*



			
				Harti schrieb:
			
		

> Habe seit 1,5 jahren ein I-Tronic und hab seither keine Algen mehr.
> Es ist kein Kupfer nachweisbar im Wasser.
> Den Kois geht es gut und es ist keiner gestorben daran.
> Der I-Tronic gibt kein Kupfer ans Wasser ab das ist ein Irrglaube.
> Ich finde SuiJins Behauptung schlichtweg als erfunden.



http://www.yatego.com/koicompetence/p,44dda0046a579,449fe5fb4de9e9_8,velda-i-tronic


Hallo hallo



> Der Kern des I-Tronic besteht aus einer Anode, hergestellt aus einer von Velda entwickelten mineralischen Kupferlegierung und einer Kathode aus Edelstahl. Mittels der Mikroprozessor gesteuerten Bedienungseinheit werden Impulse generiert, die zum Kern des I-Tronic geleitet werden. Durch diese Impulse kommt es zu einem Austausch und dabei werden *positiv geladene Kupferionen freigesetzt*. Man nennt dies auch Mineralisation. Diese Ionen, oder auch Mineralien, sind in einer bestimmten Konzentration ein natürlicher Algenvernichter. Die Konzentration der Kupferionen, um Fadenalgen zu entfernen und deren Wachstum zu stoppen, liegt zwischen 0,2 und 0,3 PPM. ......




wir sind doch sicher :  

über das Gerät soll der für Algen gerade toxische Wert an Kupfer an das Teichwasser abgeben werden .


das Problem mit dem eigentlich zu nährstoffreichem Wasser bleibt !
man versucht ,elektronisch gesteuert, eben nur die Algen zu vergiften.
Wer diese Gratwanderung gehen will ........... ok 


bei einwandfreier Funktion und richtiger Anwendung mag das zeitnah für viele höhere Pflanzen und Tiere sichtbar "unschädlich" sein......
Die komplexen Zusammenhänge der Fauna und Flora werden dabei mit Sicherheit verändert (geschädigt)!


manchmal geht es nicht anders als
"den Teufel mit dem Bezelbub auszutreiben"  

Dass Kupfer nicht nachweisbar ist , heißt übrigens gar nichts .

mfG

p.s. am ergreifendsten finde ich in der Werbung den Hinweis "aus der Raumfahrt ...."  



> ...hervorgegangen aus der Raumfahrt Technologie.....



http://www.aquarium-forum.at/showthread.php?t=5079
http://www.koi-community.de/thread-177.html



> ...Ich kann Dir nur Raten, dieses Teil nicht zu benutzen. Der Hersteller rät den Händlern, dieses Gerät nur für fischlose Teiche zu empfehlen.
> Ob die Händler das so weitergeben, ist die Frage.
> Meine persönliche Erfahrung mit dem Gerät: Die Fadenalgen werden wirklich entfernt. Sie sterben ab. Genauso alle einzelligen Lebewesen wie __ Muscheln, __ Schnecken. Selbst der Froschlaich hat sich nicht mehr weiterentwickelt. Von den Kaulquappen hat nicht einer überlebt. Die Fische schwammen mal verstört und mal apatisch. Die __ Frösche, die ich jahrelang in meinem Teich hatte, wanderten plötzlich ab und kamen nicht wieder. Ich habe das Gerät dann sofort außer Betrieb genommen und mehrere Wasserwechsel gemacht. Jetzt, ein Jahr später, siedeln sich wieder einige Frösche an.
> Mit diesem Gerät kann man zwar das Übel beseitigen aber nicht die Ursache. Die da wäre z.B. bei Überbesatz oder und zuviel Futter kann es zum Nährstoffüberschuß kommen. Beste Entwicklung für Fadenalgen. .......


 aus http://www.koi-live.de/viewtopic.php?t=6482&start=0


----------



## Eugen (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen Velda I-Tronic*

Wie man auf der Seite von velda lesen kann :

http://www.velda.com/L03p4010.php?lng=L03&id=100184

werden dabei positiv geladene Kupferionen freigesetzt.

In einem anderen Beitrag kann man lesen:

"Bei Fischhaltung ist der Kupferwert ständig zu überprüfen, .... "

Interessant ist auch,dass Velda die Freisetzung von Kupferionen einer Mineralisation gleich setzt. :evil 

So hört sich das gleich harmloser an.

Und noch was, Harti, wo meinst du,dass die freigesetzten Kupferionen bleiben?
Und warum bietet Velda auch Kupferersatzpatronen an ?

Viele Fragen, die du mir hoffentlich schlüssig beantworten kannst


----------



## Harti (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen Velda I-Tronic*

Oh Sory , dass ich die Mg. Pofs und Doks in Aufregung versetzt habe.
Ich meinte natürlich die Abgabe in toxischer Konzentration ans Wasser ist ein Irrglaube. (Das hat man davon wenn man schnell mal was schreiben will.)

Ich teste mit JBL und Sera Tropfchen Test.

ps: bei 2 weiteren Bekannten von mir geht es ebenso gut mit diesem Gerät.


----------



## karsten. (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen Velda I-Tronic*



			
				Harti schrieb:
			
		

> ......
> Ich meinte natürlich die Abgabe in toxischer Konzentration ans Wasser ist ein Irrglaube. ....




genau *damit *wirkt das Teil in dem es


Schwer-metall-zell-gift in einer u.a. für Fadenalgen toxisch wirksamen Konzentration ans Wasser abgibt  .

trotzdem hat es auf diesem Niveau eine Breitbandwirkung u.a. gegen den Biofilm auf den Filternmedien

Dabei beruft sich die Werbung in der Wirkungsweises ausdrücklich 
auf die üblichen flüssigen Kupferlösung Algen-(und anderes Leben)vernichter .  

das ist kein Irrglaube sondern steht im Produktblatt !



> Oh Sory , dass ich die Mg. Pofs und Doks in Aufregung versetzt habe.


  

geht so 



> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   na ..dann ! 

mfG

ps. http://www.aquamax.de/HG07UG03.htm etwa in der Mitte des Beitrages ...


----------



## chromis (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen Velda I-Tronic*

Hallo Hartl,

der Kupfertest zeigt kein Kupfer an, was beweist das denn?
Nicht mal, dass der Test nicht funktioniert und auch nicht, dass kein Kupfer ins Wasser abgegeben wird.
Das permanent vom Gerät nachgelieferte Kupfer lagert sich ab und ist für den Test nicht erfassbar.
Über das Verhalten von Kupfer im Teich gibt's im aquamax-Beitrag eigentlich genügend Informationen

Sorry, aber Deine Argumente pro I-tronic klingen ungefähr so, wie wenn ein Raucher die Folgen von Nikotinkonsum schönreden will  (ich habe selbst mal geraucht)

Edit: Hartl ist wohl heavy-metal Fan. 
Gegen Algen wird Kupfer empfohlen und gegen __ Reiher __ Blei:
Oder du stehst mal zeitig auf, legst dich auf die Lauer mit nem Luftgewehr und knallst ihm eine drauf.


----------



## Eugen (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen Velda I-Tronic*

Hallo Harti,

ein thread aus grauer Vorzeit des Forums zeigt, dass manche doch recht beratungsresistent sind.   

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/15853

Aber es sind ja deine Fische.


----------



## Armin (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen Velda I-Tronic*

Ahoi,

das schreibt Frau Sandra Lechleiter über Kupfer im Teich.

http://www.ulmer.de/QUlEPTI2Njc3Jk1JRD0zMzg1.html

Da braucht man sich nicht wundern bzw. man muss zwischen den Zeilen lesen.

Die I-Tronic hat am Teich nix zu suchen. Das ist genauso wie Vorox gegen Algen oder Dimilin gegen Karpfenläuse. :? 

Gruß Armin


----------



## chromis (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen Velda I-Tronic*



> 1. Die Kupferdosierung mit den handelsüblichen Geräten ist nach meiner Beobachtung in vielen Teichen bei Wassertemperaturen von über 15 °C eine relativ harmlose Methode, um die lästigen Algen loszuwerden.


Dieser Satz stört mich aber gewaltig an Frau Lechleiter's Beurteilung. Ich kann's mir nur damit erklären, dass sie Kunden hat, die diese Geräte kräftig verkaufen.

Schade eigentlich, eine eindeutige Beurteilung hätte ihrem Ruf bestimmt nicht geschadet. Auch Frau Lechleiter sollte wissen, dass sich Kupfer im Teich ablagert und seine negative Wirkung auf Pflanzen und Tiere entfalten kann.


----------



## JonRoss (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen Velda I-Tronic*

Mir scheint der I-Tronic ist nach Meinung der Leute im Bord sehr gefährlich. Ich habe beobachtet das die Algen mit 5% Einstellung nach nur zwei Tagen reduziert wurden, allerdings verhielten sich die Fische auch merkwürdig, sie wurden schreckhaft und sprangen Plötzlich, ich werde den I-Tronic sicherheitshalber wieder ausbauen.
Ich habe auch von Ozon gelesen das ja auch nicht ungefährlich ist aber viele Vorteile haben soll. Ziemlich neu ist die Ozon Mikro Zelle, hat damit schon jemand Erfahrung oder einer was zu sagen.

Gruß Michael


----------



## Armin (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen Velda I-Tronic*

Hy,

vergiss die Mikrozelle, die verkalkt schneller als du schauen kannst. Nimm einen Sander mit 200 oder 300mg und einen ILM. Dann hast du eine wunderbare Entfärbung.

Gruß Armin


----------



## axel--s (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen Velda I-Tronic*

moin,

ILM= Inlinemischer 


gruß
axel


----------



## JonRoss (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen Velda I-Tronic*

Hi Armin,
hast du schon Erfahrung mit der Mikrozelle gemacht.


----------



## professore (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen Velda I-Tronic*

Hallo,

vor ca. 6 Jahren bekam ich plötzlich Algen im Teich die förmlich festklebten und immer höher wuchsen. Sie liessen sich nicht packen entfernen usw.
UV Klärer angeschafft, Wasser klar, Algen wuchsen noch besser. Auch im Winter bei eisigem Wasser sind die gewachsen.
Einzig allein hat Oase Fadenalgenfrei für gewisse Zeit gewirkt.
Teich mehrmals gesäubert, selbst mit Hochdruckreiniger waren die Algen nicht vom Grund zu lösen. 
Dann den I-Tronik eingesetzt, ca. 2 Tage hohe Stufe und dann auf ca. 8% heruntergefahren. Hervorragende Wirkung, ca. 40 Goldfische alle dauerhaft Putzmunter. Im folgenden Frühjahr 2007 da sehr warm das Gerät minimal im März eingeschaltet. In diesem Jahr ohne Betrieb ist der Teich bisher absolut algenfrei geblieben  so das eine weitere  Inbetriebnahme wohl überflüssig bleibt.
Ich persönlich bin mehr als zufrieden und erleichtert. War drauf und dran den Schmiertümpel zuzukippen. 
Kois habe ich nicht gehalten und möchte deshalb dazu keine Empfehlung abgeben. Vielleicht wurde auch bei einigen überdosiert. 
Für Teichbesitzer ohne kritischen Koibestand kann ich das Gerät nur empfehlen.   Auch __ Frösche und Kaulquappen waren alle Putzmunter.


----------



## Eugen (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen Velda I-Tronic*

Hallo Herr Professor  

Den gleichen Effekt hätte man auch mit 100 gr. Kupfersulfat erzielen können. :evil 
Und du hättest jede Menge Geld gespart. (100gr Kupfersulfat kosten 9,40 €)

Hast du auch Pflanzen im Teich


----------



## professore (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen Velda I-Tronic*



			
				Eugen schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Herr Professor
> 
> Den gleichen Effekt hätte man auch mit 100 gr. Kupfersulfat erzielen können. :evil
> Und du hättest jede Menge Geld gespart. (100gr Kupfersulfat kosten 9,40 €)
> ...



Das Ergebnis mit Kupfersulfat war nicht annähernd vergleichbar. Mag an schwieriger Dosierung oder sonst was liegen. Mal mehr mal weniger Algen.

Pflanzen sind im Teich und sehr starkes Wachstum.
Ich hatte meinen ca. 10 Meter langen in mehreren Filterstufen angelegten Bachlauf wieder entfernt da er ständig trotz aller Filterung usw. ständig voller Algenschmier war und ich jeden Stein einzeln 2 mal im Jahr gereinigt habe.
Will noch nicht einmal behaubten das allein Velda das Wunder bewirkt hat. Jedenfalls nach 1,5 Jahren jetzt ohne Velda Algenfrei. Werde evtl. wieder einen Bachlauf bauen wenn es so bleibt.
Druckfilter mit UV ist nach wie vor in Betrieb. Ich hatte I-Tronic und UV aber nicht gleichzeitig im Betrieb, immer nur abwechselnd wie laut Anweisung.

Da muss ich etwas korrigieren, UV und i-tronic hatte ich schaltbaren Steckdosen und diese abwechselnd geschaltet. Irgendwann festgestellt das trotz Aus Stellung weiterhin Spannung angelegen hat. Somit ist doch beides gleichzeitig gelaufen, wie lange weiss ich nicht.
Jedenfalls ist der gesamte Untergrund sauber wie geleckt und trot allem alles gesund.


----------



## jochen (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen Velda I-Tronic*

Hi proffesore,

würdest du bitte einige Bilder von deinen Teich hier einstellen,
mich würde das interessieren.


----------



## professore (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen Velda I-Tronic*



			
				jochen schrieb:
			
		

> Hi proffesore,
> 
> würdest du bitte einige Bilder von deinen Teich hier einstellen,
> mich würde das interessieren.



Bild mit 1,5 MB zu gross, bekommen die Technik noch nicht gebacken mit verkleinern.
Ich vergass vorab meinen Namen, 

Gruss Gregor


----------



## Jürgen-V (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen Velda I-Tronic*

hi

zitat eugen


> Hallo Herr Professor



soll ich jetzt auch lachen? oder werden wir wieder mal persönlich ...naja eugen hat auch seine schwächen. 



> Den gleichen Effekt hätte man auch mit 100 gr. Kupfersulfat erzielen können.
> Und du hättest jede Menge Geld gespart. (100gr Kupfersulfat kosten 9,40 €)



und wie hättest du die 100gr. schön dosiert auf mehrere tage 24h in den teich gebracht?:crazy 

oder hättest du alles auf einmal reingekippt???   

wie kann man hier nur so eine blödsinn schreiben, das tut echt schon weh

übrigens sind deine angaben laut hersteller völlig daneben.:crazy 

man sollte vielleicht manchmal nicht gleich über andere lachen, wenn man selber nicht genau weiß was sache ist.


----------



## professore (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen Velda I-Tronic*

Irrtum evtl.


----------



## Teichler (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen Velda I-Tronic*

Hallo an alle,

ich habe auch das I-Tronic und habe es derzeit sehr selten und auch nur auf 5% laufen. Die Wirkung ist tatsächlich recht gut, d.h. nach 3 Tagen sind i.d.R. die Algen weg. Als ich das Ganze anfänglich auf 15% laufen lies, haben sich unsere Kois in ihr Versteck begeben und hatten keinen Hunger (was man sich kaum vorstellen kann, wenn man sie sonst so sieht).  Daher schalte ich es nur im "Notfall" auf kleinster Stufe an

viele Grüße Teichler


----------



## Jürgen-V (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen Velda I-Tronic*

hi teichler
ich wollte mir heute auch so ein teil besorgen weil der ultraschall bei mir nicht funzt.
jetzt habe ich heute vom rainers link erfahren das sich das kupfer im system vestsetzt und sich nicht mehr enfernt. sinkt der ph-wert kann sich dann das kupfer  irgendwie wieder freisetzen und zu einer hohen dosierung führen.

ne, dann lieber nicht, da sind mir meine kois doch zu wertvoll. 
ich wurde da von einem händler ganz schön angelogen und verzichte dann doch lieber darauf.
nix für ungut eugen.


----------



## juergen-b (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen Velda I-Tronic*


----------



## Eugen (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen Velda I-Tronic*



			
				jürgen und heike schrieb:
			
		

> ich wurde da von einem händler ganz schön angelogen und verzichte dann doch lieber darauf.
> nix für ungut eugen.



Hi Jürgen



willst nicht doch mal ein Bild deines Koiteiches einstellen ?


----------



## toschbaer (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen Velda I-Tronic*

:smoki


----------



## michael_j (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen Velda I-Tronic*



			
				karsten. schrieb:
			
		

> Dass Kupfer nicht nachweisbar ist , heißt übrigens gar nichts .



Der Hersteller schreibt:

und deren Wachstum zu stoppen, liegt zwischen 0,2 und 0,3 PPM. Dieses ist eine für Menschen, Tiere und Pflanzen​
Ok, Algen sind Pflanzen doch Pflanzen oder :crazy 

Der englische Ausdruck parts per million (ppm, zu deutsch Teile pro Million) steht für die Zahl 10−6 und wird in der Wissenschaft für den millionsten Teil verwendet​
Habt ihr euch schon mal Gedanken gemacht, wie wenig das ist? Wie soll man das ohne Laborausrüstung auch nachweisen können? Ich gehe schon davon aus, das es für die (höhere) Umwelt unschädlich ist, wenn man sich an die Dosierungsanleitung hält. Ein Mittel, was ich einsetzen würde wenn alle anderen Versuche nicht gefruchtet haben. 

Letzendlich muss jeder den Einsatz für sich entscheiden.


----------



## Mercedesfreund (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen Velda I-Tronic*

Hallo,
Ich habe das Teil auch in Betrieb gehabt, glasklares Algenfreies Wasser aber wohl trotz kleinster Stufe 5% zu lange (3 Monate laufenlassen) so kam es zur Katastrophe. es hat die größten Koi getroffen ich glaube 4 Stück, alle um die 30cm, das ist jetzt 3 Jahre her. die kleinen 10-15cm langen leben heute noch.alle noch fit. ebenso alle __ Shubunkin haben überlebt,warum es die nicht getroffen hat weiß ich bis heute nicht.. und nun hab ich das Teil im keller liegen und keiner will es. dabei für einen Teich ohne Koi, super geeignet. so dann gute Nacht Werner


----------



## Jürgen-V (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen Velda I-Tronic*

hi werner

super respekt das du so ehrlich bist (wie ich)  
und das hier schreibst.               k


----------



## professore (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen Velda I-Tronic*

Ich möchte das evtl. Risiko nicht in Abrede stellen.
Bei mir jedenfalls sind vor Einsatz des Gerätes alle  3 Kois hops gegangen an einem sehr heissen August Tag, Goldfische alle OK.  Zu dieser Zeit hatte ich nur UV angeschlossen. Wasser klar, Algenplage Faden und alles voll Geschmiere.
Es sind z.Teil mehrer Faktoren verantwortlich. 
Hätte ich das Gerät vorher in Betrieb gehabt so hätte ich 100% gesagt das dies die Ursache gewesen wäre.


----------

